# Changing grade, need help



## Browniez (May 16, 2017)

My daughter right now studying in grade 6 in sydney on a student visa. The school just started but her school decided to move her to grade7 (middle school). 
Right now her student visa is only for 1 year (primary). Should she apply for a new 3 year middle school visa? Or can she continue her current visa and next year apply for another 2 years?


----------

